# Serpae Tetra?



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi everyone! My fiance has decided that my half-moon male Laki in his 10g tank needs a few tankmates, since he only flares at his reflection in the back of the tank and he wants to see a more lively tank.

We went to our LPS today and we couldn't decide what we wanted to stock with him. I was thinking maybe 3-4 platys, but he, and the lady and the LPS, suggested 5-6 Serpae Tetras. Sure, tetras are regularly compatible with bettas and these guys don't get large (around an inch and a half). But, I wanted to make sure!

Thoughts?


----------



## ConorM (Aug 2, 2011)

I kept phantom tetras(pretty much the same as serpaes) with my betta, and they did fine. If you are worried about fin nipping, my tetras tried it, but stopped because the betta chased him off. They didn't do that again. Usually it is easier (I read this, didn't try) if the betta is new and serpaes are already there. My tank worked like yours, though. Betta was there first. I put the tetras in a breeding container attached to the tank for a few minutes. The betta will come up to them and he won't look happy. Once he stops flaring, let the tetras out. Betta will probably chase them, but not hurt them. BTW good for you for buying 10 gallon. You can, from here(after they are comfortable with one another) add more fish without breeding container. best of luck!


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

I asked the same thing a week ago about sarpaes if they were compatible. and NO you should not get them very single replie I got said that the are to nippy to be with a betta and that sarpaes require a 20 gallon tank to be housed in and can't live with tank mates in anything smaller than 55 gallon


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Serpae tetras need a 20g? They only grow to just less than 2 inches long each XD But upon further research I DID read that serpaes are a little nippy and I'm already trying to regrow his poor fins, so instead of serpaes I'm adding some corycats with him. Was considering platys but they'll have to wait for now.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Serpaes aren't huge, but like many tetras, they are super active, so I wouldn't keep them in less than a 20. Also, seriously nippy. 
If you want a totally non-nippy tetra with a low bioload, look at embers. Extremely peaceful, slow-swimming and really pretty.  I keep them in my sorority tank with cories.


----------

